# seelengebunden sachen vom twink entzaubern lassen



## Messino (24. November 2007)

hi mein twink hat verzauberkunst als beruf und mein main hat schon ein paar blaube sache wo er nimmer braucht nuj meine frage kann mein twink diese entzaubern öber die post kann ich die ja leider net schicken

gibt es da ein paar tricks?


----------



## Pomela (24. November 2007)

Seelengebundene Sachen kann nur der entzaubern, dem diese Sachen gehören, vorausgesetzt, er hat Verzauberkunst als Beruf.

Wenn du also keine Verzauberer bist, bleibt dir nur der Weg zum Händler oder, falls auch der deine Sachen nicht will, die Sachen löschen/kaputt machen...


----------



## Revej (30. Dezember 2007)

Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn man jetzt seine Sachen vom Twink entzaubern könnte, wo soll ich denn dann meine teuren Zaubermats verkaufen, wenn jeder irgendwie Items dissen kann.
Das wird niemals gehen.


----------



## web189 (22. Februar 2008)

Geht nicht, und dass ist auch gut so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

